# Wire Trees



## debodun (May 12, 2021)

Is there a specific name for this type of knick-knack? The "trees" are composed of wires that are bendable making the trees posable. One has multi-colored colored leaves and the other has tiny bells.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2021)

Just love these!

"Wire trees" they are.

Check out this wire tree made to look like it's blowing in the wind!


----------



## bowmore (May 12, 2021)

They are called "wire trees". Go to eBay with that name and see all the different types


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2021)

My mother had one from the 20s.  The wires were wrapped in silk thread with leaves and blossoms made of jade.  We called it the jade tree. I don’t know where it came from or any special name for it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/2111131066771988/


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2021)

Text to Pam's post, mine look pathetic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Text to Pam's post, mine look pathetic.


Not at all, Deb, it boils down to style.

Imagine if everything looked, and was made the same, what a boring world this would be.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

And because I have always had an affinity for all things Bonsai...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Boy-oh-boy, Deb, now you've got me thinking of all things wire trees! 










Look at this outstanding wire tree (with lights)!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Just look at the detail, I cannot imagine the hours spent making something of this magnitude, need alone the patience.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Text to Pam's post, mine look pathetic.


Not at all, @debodun


----------

